# Canadian Government Official Petition to restart service to Gaspe



## DSS&A (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

The Canadian Government is currently having a petition on whether or not to restart passenger train service to Gaspe.

THE LAST DAY TO SIGN THIS PETITION IS JUNE 1ST.

I have provided a link to the petition for people to sign. Please sign the petition and forward tise link to people and organizations so that they get a large number of signatures to encourage the Canadian Government to justify this project and restart passenger train service. Here's the link:

https://www.assnat.qc.ca/en/exprimez-votre-opinion/petition/Petition-5955/index.html

Sincerely,

Andy


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 18, 2016)

This is not the Canadian Government.

It is a partition asking the Government of Quebec to work with the Federal Government (Ottawa) in restoring service to Gaspe. Here's a rough translation:

_We, the undersigned, ask the Government of Quebec that has a joint strategy with the federal government so that the passenger train is back in Gaspésie_

Can't see it going too far but there is always a chance


----------



## DSS&A (May 18, 2016)

Okay, thanks for the translation.


----------



## Anderson (May 18, 2016)

I'm resisting some horrible puns involving the name of the region...


----------



## Palmetto (May 19, 2016)

Anderson said:


> I'm resisting some horrible puns involving the name of the region...


Oh please. Don't hold back.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 19, 2016)

Really nothing funny about the name. It’s derived from the Mi’kmaq (First Nation) language meaning Lands End……which basically describes what a peninsula is and where the town is situated.

http://www.quebecmaritime.ca/en/discover-our-regions/gaspesie


----------



## DSS&A (May 11, 2017)

The Quebec government has decided to fund the restoration of rail service Gaspe. The restoration will be in three phases. The first phase of the track improvements will begin this summer. The second phase will follow the first phase quickly in order b to provide train service to a new cement plant on the rail line.

http://m.railwayage.com/index.php/sustainability/quebec-to-fund-gaspe-rail-revival.html?channel=00


----------

